# Video of Stallion, SBR Formula One, AQHA Dunskin, World & Res World Champ



## suncolorsranch (Nov 28, 2007)

We finally got some video taken of Buckwheat (SBR Formula One) this weekend!!! This is for sure *a testament to his magnificent disposition*. 

So I present to you *The Buckwheat Movie*...you better pop some popcorn, it's 12 minutes long!! 

The Buckwheat Movie:
_(scroll to the bottom of page)_
Gallery 

Also here is a link to new pictures as well: 
11-16-08
_(ignore the video link on this page, it doesn't work) _

Enjoy!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I can't see the video on the website :-cry:


----------



## suncolorsranch (Nov 28, 2007)

That's a bummer. There has a been just a few people that have issues with it. I think it depends on what kind of internet you have and also what program on your computer is used to open it. Try it again from another computer if you get a chance, it's really cute. I can also burn it on disk and mail it.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I will definately try on another computer...I'll try on the college computer tomorrow. Hopefully it will work!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

purty..........lovely buckskin!!!


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Same one that is in your avatar, innit?

Gorgeous!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is a beautiful horse and I love his temperment. *shoes squeak as I break into your barn to steal him* I love buckskins. They are my 3rd favorite color.


----------



## suncolorsranch (Nov 28, 2007)

Thank you guys for the nice messages!! Ya he is the one on my avitar too.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

WOW What a talented horse! He looks like he could do it all!


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

that guy really looks like he can do it all! beautiful horse.


----------

